# Logitech G930 headset software won't work



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 16, 2011)

Well lads.

Myself and my brother are after buying a pair of these each and we both installed it on our computers, which are identical in every way!
His Logitech software pops right up and he can use all the wireless features... but when it comes to me!! oh noo! of course not! it does not pop up, I cannot use any of the buttons on the headset :O
Seriously??!?!?!?!?!

ANyway!
Would anyone have any ideas as to why it won't work?
I tried multiple re-installations and nothing changes!

Suggestions would be nice xD


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone?!?!


----------



## Frizz (Sep 18, 2011)

Try all other USB slots and see if you still get the problem


----------

